# Wisky Balls



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

first batch is with dickel no 12


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

They are real easy. 1 cup vanilla wafer crumbs, 1 cup chopped nuts, 1 cup confectioner sugar, 2 tablespoons cocoa, 1 1/2 tablespoon white corn syrup, 1/4 cup bourbon. Mix sugar, nuts and cocoa, add syrup and bourbon, stir until well mixed, shape into balls, using one teaspoon of mixture for each ball, roll in confectioner sugar, store in refrigerator three to seven days. This makes 2 doz.

I used more like 3/4 cup of wisky


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I was thinking of something completely different... lol


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I've gotten whisky dick before but never whisky balls, looks good


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My Father, having bailed me out, after a rough night at the bar celebrating the fact that I got drafted, said the reason I was arrested was due to a case of whiskey balls!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe my wife will see this post. She was supposed to make me some this weekend.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Maybe my wife will see this post. She was supposed to make me some this weekend.


Honey quit your whining or I won't make them at all. LOL :kiss: I'll make them tomorrow when I bake your mom's Chocolate Caliente' cookies.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Good wife right there Sammy


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

is it bad to have wisky balls for breakfast? hahaha


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Jason, they look delightful (couldnt spell and still cant spell deliscious)


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks yummy.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Longer ash said:


> They are real easy. 1 cup vanilla wafer crumbs, 1 cup chopped nuts, 1 cup confectioner sugar, 2 tablespoons cocoa, 1 1/2 tablespoon white corn syrup, 1/4 cup bourbon. Mix sugar, nuts and cocoa, add syrup and bourbon, stir until well mixed, shape into balls, using one teaspoon of mixture for each ball, roll in confectioner sugar, store in refrigerator three to seven days. This makes 2 doz.
> 
> I used more like 3/4 cup of wisky


They look great i think i am going to make them with a full cup of Bourbon!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

All this talk about Whiskey Balls reminds me of my other holiday favorite, Schweddy Balls.


----------

